# Target sight Extensions



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This is actually a little more complicated than one might expect. 

Longer sight bars tend to show more movement than short bars. The movement is the same, it just seems like it's more. So for most beginning target archers the shorter bar is better.

You want to be able to see all of your scope through the peep, PLUS a little bit of daylight outside of the scope. This means that you may have to push it out a bit or get a bigger peep.

If you are shooting outdoors, with lower DW and / or shorter DL, you may need to bring the scope closer to the bow in order to sight in at longer distances. 

You can go the save route and get the longer bar. Nothing says that you have to extend it all the way out. 

Allen


----------



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

Really, I was always led to believe to match peep a pin housing radius no day light. Learned something, now what is the reason? Longer bar seems like the way to go because like you said don't have to use it all.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

I match the peep to the outside of the scope ring or to the inside


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I like a sliver of daylight around the scope housing because it gives me one more concentric ring to use in lining up.

It's a minor thing and others do it successfully other ways.


----------

